# Cefprozil?



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, could be a yeast infection from the antibiotics. I'd call the doc and get some diflucan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What are the symptoms of a yeast infection?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Avoiding Vaginal Yeast Infections When You're Prescribed an Antibiotic - Yeast Infection Center - EverydayHealth.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have those symptoms...my burning is inside, like in my lower stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I don't have those symptoms...my burning is inside, like in my lower stomach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you increase you water intake while take Cefpro?

It is advised to drink at least and extra Quart of water per pill you take.

After the fact, extra water may help, yogurt to replace the good bacteria that the Cefpro killed may also help, but at this stage (after the fact) you may need to see a doctor.

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Antibiotics kill off certain bugs which allow others to run rampant. Call your doctor.


----------

